# Blood Angles 2000 pts list, review plz.



## Tybux (Feb 21, 2011)

sorry bout that


----------



## Tybux (Feb 21, 2011)

if people could leave comments on how they think my army is, or what they would do to improve it would really help me out


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=38896

Read this first. 



> Edit: Additionally, PLEASE do not post itemized points costs for your units.
> Posting the cost of the unit as a total is fine, but breaking down the points cost for every single model and upgrade is not just unnecessary, but it also puts us on thin ice with GW legal, who take a dim view of people making it so others don't need to buy their books. It also takes up a bunch more space and contributes nothing that your prospective readers don't already know. If you think someone needs to know how much your basic troops cost, you probably don't want their opinion on your list to begin with.
> 
> If the cost of a model or upgrade comes up in the course of *discussing* the list, that is fine. For example, if someone says "I would drop <upgrade> from that unit, it's really not worth the 5 points, and they could be better spent giving <weapon> to this unit." that is acceptable. If the unit consists of a single model with no upgrades (such as special characters), it is still fine to list that model's cost as the total for the unit.


Maybe once your list isnt "illegal" as per these Forum rules, we might help you.


----------

